# Norton Live Update won't update! Help!



## priceceeme (Dec 8, 2007)

Since July of this year my computer was out of commission where I no longer had internet service. I've just reestablished internet service last month and I keep getting a message to update my virus definitions through live update. Well, when I click on this to resolve the isssue nothing happens. I've opened up every prompt in norton to initiate this, but nothing happens at all. I've tried contacting norton but I'd like to speak to a live person. I'd like immediate resolution to this problem. Please help. 

Thanks.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you checked to see if your service with Symantec has expired?


----------



## priceceeme (Dec 8, 2007)

My Norton hasn't expired. I have like 125 days left.


----------



## Oily (Mar 13, 2006)

Take a look here

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/sharedtech.nsf/docid/2005092309590213

see if that helps you.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If running Intelligent Updater doesn't help, try downloading and installing the latest Live Update files for your OS from here; http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/home_homeoffice/products/lu/lu/files.html


----------



## priceceeme (Dec 8, 2007)

thank you, but yes i've actually gone to their website and downloaded their update. that still didn't initialize either.


----------



## priceceeme (Dec 8, 2007)

thank you but none of these things are working. as a matter of fact when downloading it tells me it's about to download and to do such and such. when i do NOTHING HAPPENS!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Are you having any other problems? I wouldn't want to alarm you unnecessarily, but some types of malware can block users from downloading things from antivirus sites (although I would expect the site to be unreachable).

If you go to the 'Malware & Hijack This Logs' Forum, you can follow the instructions on how to create a HJT log and post it in that Forum; http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/622404-posting-help.html Alternatively, you could click on the red triangle at the top right of your post and ask a Moderator to move this thread to the Malware Forum, and then post a HJT log in this thread.

Don't forget to provide details about any other problems you are having and of any software you installed when this trouble started. For example, does your new internet service provide its own AV protection that could be clashing with your Symantec product?


----------



## priceceeme (Dec 8, 2007)

hi togg,
just want to tell you of my progress. i've actually chatted for the past hour with a symantec analyst and he was able to remotely access my computer and still wasn't able to get things going. he said problems may lie with my browser because it's not allowing any downloads. he told me to uninstall and reinstall it. i will try that as well, but i was kind of curious about whether or not something could be going on as it may relate to what you stated earlier- some kind of virus or ware of whatever sort. anyway, until my problem is resolved i'm still open to any suggestions. i haven't tried what you suggested yet but i will eventually. i've been at this for most of the day and need to take care of some other business. thank you for your care and concern.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

If you are using Internet Explorer you could try an alternative like Firefox or Opera and see if the problem persists.If you try and uninstall IE it will probably just 'roll back' to IE 6 (assuming you're using IE 7 now) and may not make any difference to your problem.

Any browser you install will want you to make it your default browser, but you don't have to make that choice until you have tried the alternatives (although you may have to go through the installation options in any new browser to make sure that default status is not pre-selected).

If you were to try Opera you would see a screen the first time you opened it asking if you wanted it to be your default browser, I can't remember if the same thing happened when I installed Firefox but it is likely. You can refuse that 'offer' until you have decided whether you want to keep either alternative browser.

I use Opera as my default browser and have Firefox as well, but I don't use IE at all so I don't know where you would look for the 'default' status option. In Firefox, the option is under' Tools/Options/Main/System Defaults' while in Opera it's under 'Tools/Preferences/Advanced/Programs'.

Assuming that you are using IE, you can get the alternatives here (or at least read about them) ;http://www.filehippo.com/ (don't use the Opera Beta version, the latest stable version is 9.24). You could also check them out at Wikipedia and at the Secunia Vulnerabilities site, Opera ;http://secunia.com/product/10615/ Firefox; http://secunia.com/product/12434/ and, for contrast, IE 7;http://secunia.com/product/12366/

I don't think any of the vulnerabilities are rated 'Critical' and it has to be borne in mind that many of the 'exploits' that are discovered are only theoretical. Nevertheless, I decided not to use browser software which, until fairly recently, appeared to need an Important or Critical patch nearly every month!


----------

